# Where to buy Lithium batt. assemblies at best price ?



## sarbot (Sep 10, 2007)

Can anyone provide info. as to where to buy already assembled lithium battery - - - - like 1000 up to 6000 batts. in an assembly ready to roll ?

Like the Tesla car uses - - - or A123 assemblies?

Wholesale pricing.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

For a one off, that will be difficult. If you have requirements for many of these a lot of places should be knocking on your door.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You're responding to a spambot that dredged up a dead posting from a decade and a half ago.


----------

